# The Most Romantic...



## Gina Rossi (Oct 4, 2012)

...place in the world? One of the Italian lakes, Lake Orta, moody and mysterious in the autumn mists.

http://s1354.photobucket.com/albums/q686/GinaginaR/?action=view&current=002_zpsa6a00508.jpg


----------

